# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v.2.17.04 Released

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ................................*Sigma Software v.2.17.04*  ..................................................  ..............*Android ADB Tab:*  ........1.We are excited to introduce you a new enhanced *Unlock/Repair method*  ........for supported *ZTE Qcom Hexagon smartphones:*  .........*♦ Now it takes less time to perform a service procedure ........♦ The solution is more stable: it works even with a temporary root ........♦ No reboot required during the procedure* ........Full list of *ZTE* smartphones supported by this solution is available الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    ........2. The following MTK smartphones have been added to the list of supported devices: .........*♦ Avvio 781* (MT6572) ........*♦  Azumi A45T* (MT6572) ........*♦ Q-Smart QS550T* (MT6582) ........*♦ Intex Aqua i5 HD* (MT6582) ........*♦ Nyx maxx* (MT6582) ........*♦ TECNO P5 PLUS* (MT6572) ........*♦ TECNO Y3* (MT6572) ........*♦ Verykool SL5550* (MT6735) ........*♦ Verykool SL4502 Fusion II* (MT6735) ........*♦ XOX MaximPro* (MT6572)   ........3. Added Italian localization      ..................................................  .الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

